
To Improve Your Sense of Direction, Lose the Technology - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/09/science/walking-directions-mobile-phone.html?_r=1
======
PaulHoule
It is not true in my case.

When we go on a road trip often my 14 yr old son is sitting in the passenger
seat with a laptop w/ Microsoft Streets and Trips and we also have an atlas of
the state we are in, county maps, city maps, etc.

My dad warned me about bushwhacking because he got lost close to the treeline
the treeline (spending an unplanned night in the woods) in Franconia Notch the
summer before he shipped off to Vietnam.

It is hard for me to motivate my son to walk on trails but he loves
bushwhacking -- I find it a lot more fun if I have a GPS because like Theseus,
I can always follow my track back. In my area there is also the risk of
running into a canyon you didn't know was there and having topo maps also
helps with that.

